# Installing Field Controls Oil Vent Damper (OVD-6)



## velvetfoot (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I will install an automatic vent control on my oil boiler. 
http://www.fieldcontrols.com/pdfs/4325OilVentDamperSS.pdf

It has gotten good reviews here:
http://www.pexsupply.com/Field-Controls-OVD-6-6-Oil-Vent-Damper-11822000-p

I just stuck my hand in through the barometric damper and you can feel the warm air going up the stack even though the boiler's been shut down a while.
Also, every once in a while, there's a wood smoke odor in the basement.

Anyway, can anyone tell me how to cut a piece of 6" single wall flue pipe?  Could an abrasive wheel on a table saw do it?

Thanks.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 26, 2012)

Found a link:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Cut_Sheet_Metal_and_Stove_Pipe/


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 12, 2012)

Installed it.  Easy, just follow directions.  Works functionally.  Not sure how much $ it will save.  Here's a pic:

(edit:  kept cable long for potential removal of pipe.)
(edit2:  used a dremel with cut off wheel to cut vent pipe, conical step drill for 3/4" hole in vent pipe for over temp sensor.)


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 13, 2012)

Just thought I'd add a note, probably to myself.  

Smokey odor now fairly consistent because boiler hasn't been firing for either heat or hot water (with the addition of the electric water heater and upstairs electric heaters). 

Blower door test in summer showed tight house.  There is a low cfm radon fan in basement as well as the wood stove on the second floor.  No outside air kit seems to be available for the HI300.  

Will try cracking open basement window and blocking vent damper. Not sure smokey air would then come out through oil burner fan, which gets its air from the basement (not outside air).  Perhaps air is escaping through the bathroom vents on the second floor, although there are dampers.

Maybe a heat exchanger/outside makeup air device is in my future, but I hate the idea of putting a hole in the wall.


----------



## backpack09 (Dec 14, 2012)

How tall is your chimney?  I have a reletively short chimney without a baro damper.  I don't run my oil burner very often, so on cold days I often get a draft reversal and when the burner first fires up I get a bit of smoke in the house.  I wonder if this would help prevent the draft reversal I get when my chimney gets cold.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 14, 2012)

It's tall:  30' + from the basement to the roof.

I don't know.  Although, the oil smoke has to be stinkier than the aromatic wood smoke.  

I really don't know.  I would tend to think it wouldn't help if things got stone cold.

I recall that my burner fan runs a while before firing.  Maybe there's a setting for that, or it's a feature on newer burners, etc.  I think purging refers to the shutdown end.


----------



## ozzie88 (Dec 17, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> Installed it. Easy, just follow directions. Works functionally. Not sure how much $ it will save. Here's a pic:
> 
> (edit: kept cable long for potential removal of pipe.)
> (edit2: used a dremel with cut off wheel to cut vent pipe, conical step drill for 3/4" hole in vent pipe for over temp sensor.)


 Hello, I put one on my boiler and went from $160. in 5 months to $60, it will save alot in waisted heat,been on 3rd year now


----------

